# What Can I Do About A Bogus "Technicien"?



## blindinggeek (Nov 25, 2006)

What can one do about a bogus 'technician/technicien, that makes your pc worse than when you brought it in for repairs?

Not only 'down south' are they going thru elections, but we, between Alaska & the continental US are too. But my 'province' is giving Canadian-English-born residents a damned hard-time....at this point, that's the LEAST of my worries about survival!

English or French, if some knob says the following [directly copy-typed from his business card], what would you folks think?: -

QUOTE: -

IP Focus/1919 rue Centre/Mtl. Qc H3K 1J1/(514) 349-5567/Securite & Informatique/o Cablage o Ordinateurs o Reseautique o Cameras o Controle d'access o/Daniel Pellerin, technicien [email protected]

UNQUOTE.

This jack-knob had my pc mini-tower & speaker assembly for what seemed like an eternity. He has NO answering machine, and just yesterday (Oct. 2/08), he confessed to me [verbally] that he is NOT A PROFESSIONAL!!!

What gives HIM the god-given right to call himself a 'technicien/technician', when he doesn't even own a Microsoft Certification??!!!

What can I do to nail this Bogus Bad-Boy?

Any suggestions?

Pls. advise!!!


----------



## 1002richards (Jan 29, 2006)

Well,
A few people here will read this, and spambots may have picked up the email addr you posted.
Do you have a Trading Standards officer to whom you can report this incident?

Richard


----------



## blindinggeek (Nov 25, 2006)

English Canadians existing in the 'province' of quebec, in the country of Canada has (amazingly) few rights.

But it's the non-professional knob who has the audacity to term himself as a "technicien" that's got me on the warpath!

Ideas?

R.S.V.P.


----------



## TechGuy (Feb 12, 1999)

Please post this in the appropriate forum. It is not a news article.


----------

